# AmFam - Shingle Line items



## Rooferschmoe (Jun 2, 2016)

Gals/Guys,
I have been a lurker for quite some time, first post.
I know this has been brought up a few times, but I have to revisit.

So AmFam is breaking out the shingle line items in Xactimate as Material only (pricing based off of Supplier Volume pricing) and Install.

Example:
2. Material Only 3 tab - 25 yr. - comp. shingle roofing - w/out felt
17.80 SQ $72.27 $1,286.41 -$874.76 (68%) $411.65
The above line item includes a material allowance which reflects current material pricing in your economic region.
3. Install Only 3 tab - 25 yr. - comp. shingle roofing - w/out felt
17.80 SQ $88.24 $1,570.67 -$1,068.06 (68%) $502.61

Is there a way to nip this in the bud before it spreads to others. It makes it hard for small guys like me to compete.
Should this be something the AmFam customers take to the DOI due to bad faith?
Specifically, AmFam is trying to tell all of us how to operate our businesses.
Just seeing what you guys think. I came across is once again this morning.


----------



## MABear (May 20, 2016)

I have been hearing about this too and I will be watching to see if anyone has any definitive info. Thanks for posting this.


----------

